# Teaching For Fun Or Profit



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

Is there room in the Kenpo Community for both the part-time instructor who loves to teach and make just enough to buy a beer after class and the guy who has the commercial school that has to have a database to keep track of all their students.  Is this what is hurting us.  Or is it this diversity that will help us grow stronger.  Is it because of the little guy or the big guy.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2001)

I think there is room for both.  It depends on what you and your students want to accomplish.

I know a couple of Tai Chi instructors who pretty much just do community ed at local schools.  They make a little extra cash from it, but won't get rich anytime soon.

I can't see anything wrong with a Kenpo guy doing the same.

Now, if you want certification, belt levels, a tracable lineage, etc maybe you hook up with a school as a part time instructor.  

Maybe do a Sat afternoon Kenpo class at the local Kung Fu school.  

Or just form a "study group" and go work out at the park on nice afternoons.

Sometimes, the bigger schools aren't the best.  When its 1 instructor for 5 students, you get more personal attention than when its 1 instructor for 25.  I'll take smaller classes every time.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

This art is quickly being watered down and becoming as much of a cash grab as TKD.

:soapbox:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

We need to find a happy balance.  Can we actually get quality instruction at reasonable rates?  Is this asking too much?  I love to train but with people wanting us attend events every weekend and they all seem to be expensive how are we supposed to choose which ones.  When I have done seminars I always keep the price as low as I possibly can and I like to make sure the host school makes a fair share of the money for the event as well.  I also  make sure I hit events that are hosted by schools that support what I am doing.  I am tired of the guys who want me to attend their events but don't come to support my stuff.

So how do we find a balance?


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

My motivation has gone to cr@p anyway as of late.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

Ouch!!!

You know I was only kidding with my comment.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

Anyone else have any hints how to keep self motivation up?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

I like to use a goal sheet that I keep on the refidgerator so that it haunts me.  I have a column on it for when I want to accomplish it and when I actually do it.

Also a good training partner helps keep you motivated.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

I started making one up but I guess I have t use a calender or something to keep track of it too. 

I don' t have a training partner yet and my schedule is weird so it's hard to co-ordinate my schedule and my teacher's too.

I've been working on some idea to keep me going but really a lot of the time I get so disgusted with the politics that I hate it.

What I love is being on the floor. 

I miss boxing.


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 19, 2001)

You can Always come and train at my school I would be Happy to have you:samurai:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 19, 2001)

Man, if I had the means I'd move down and join your school NO PROBLEM! In fact, you would get sick of me I'd be in that school so much. Huk would probably assume that I lived there.

If anything I would say that yours is one of the best schools I have ever had the chance to visit. You have a great curriculum, you have a great lineage, you don't give out belts easy, you make your students work, you bring Huk in all the time. What more can I say? Sheeesh...I'm getting excited just talking about it!!!

You are a lot like Jay in that just being on the floor with you makes me wanna bang and thump because I'm so energized.

Stop teasing meeeeeee!
:wah:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 19, 2001)

I must agree, the big guy has a great facility.  I was most impressed when I was there.:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 19, 2001)

Gou, 
  You pop down n Visit Renegade.  I'll spar with ya as long as ya want. Theres like, lots of cool eats places near his school. 


Motivation?  I read.  Just picked up some of the books y'all have recomended.  They help.

Plus, I come here.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 20, 2001)

Gou

Once your schedule gets a little less hectic I'll pop in for some sparring sessions with you


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 20, 2001)

Thanx guys.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2001)

No prob.  What are friends for?

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 21, 2001)

Gou

You seemed to be pretty motivated out on the floor today.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 21, 2001)

Was that before or after I hyperextended my elbow again, popped out my wrist, or had my lip split open?
 
See, I want EVERY class to be that way. Maybe not for 3 hours but I love that intensity. I love that I can't get enough of that. This stuff DOES work when you apply it right and despite the fact that people want to make it namby-pamby kissy-kissy here's-your-stripe-little-johnny, I won't accept that.
:soapbox: 
Pat for example is 5'10" and 200lbs+ and I figure that if I can handle being hammered on by him in the dojo then when I walk outside the door I feel ok about myself and what I'm doing. If I wanted to do ballet that's where I'd go. if I want to learn Martial (war) arts, I train like I want to use them.
Man, I want even my farts to have some thunder in them!
:fart:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 21, 2001)

Trust me they are lethal, thankfully it didn't thunder.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 25, 2001)

What about instructors sharring space under one room to pay the bills?

Any thoughts and ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 25, 2001)

That can be a mighty thin tight rope to walk.   Do they have different styles?  Who gets the prime nights?  What if one instructor is real popular and the other isn't and can't afford his half of the rent.  Who does the advertising?  Most times when this situation happens each instructor starts off as buddies but soon end up trying to take the other guys students.

It is a rare thing when schools can share the same space, to those that make it work my hat is off to them.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 26, 2001)

the only way to stay motivavted is all in your mind set.i probably have a more hecktick day than most and i still stay motivated. young grass hopper gou you are looking for answers you allready know? when you train you have to train with passion and emotions or it's just flailing your body around. like my brother tim(not renegade) says don't tell me show me (from the tao of TIM by the roof top.
later
jaybacca


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 26, 2001)

"The Tao Of Tim" also known as "Thoughts From The Rooftop." An excellent book.
 :hammer:


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 27, 2001)

Hi All At Mike Cappi's Kenpo Camp and it is Great nite #1 up all night. You should all be here


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 27, 2001)

Don't rub it in.  Those of us who are not there would love to be banging away with you guys.


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 27, 2001)

Day Two Been on fioor most of the day.:asian: For all of you who said you where coming HA Ha Ha Ha :cheers: :moon: :ninja: :cheers:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 27, 2001)

Oh you'll get yours mister!
:cuss::hammer:


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2001)

So give us a run down on what happened at the camp? I'm dyin' over here to know!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 5, 2001)

I am thinking it might be fun once to make a profit.   Does anybody see anything wrong with this?


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 6, 2001)

It was a good camp. Not as much fun as ours becouse everyone does not get a chance to stay together. WE are planing a good camp this year bigger and better :cheers: :armed:


----------



## girlychuks (Nov 6, 2001)

Is this an open thing? Ladies invited?? 
Where are all these djos anyway? I olove road tripping and am thinking a cross country dojo-a-thon would be fun. I would get my butt kicked but I know I'd learn something....


----------



## Rob_Broad (Nov 6, 2001)

I don't know how your camp could get any better, but I  sure am glad you are gonna try.  Last August was amazing.


----------



## Big Guy (Nov 6, 2001)

The camp is open to everyone. This year we are going to have Fitness, Kenpo, Escrima, Kali, Arnis. The camp is on Aug.9,10,11,2002:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Guy _
> 
> *The camp is open to everyone. This year we are going to have Fitness, Kenpo, Escrima, Kali, Arnis. The camp is on Aug.9,10,11,2002:asian: *



Starting to get psyched for this event already.  Lastyr we all had a great time, with more people there this yr it will only be better.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *I think there is room for both.  It depends on what you and your students want to accomplish.
> 
> ...



I can pretty much agree with this post. I just wanna teach , make a few bucks. But if i can make it bigger, i'd go for it!


----------

